# Cube Service = ganz große Enttäuschung



## Batasaa (28. September 2009)

Hallo,  Ich möchte an dieser Stelle meinen Ärger über den Cube Service los werden. Ich habe heute am 28.September 2009 bei Cube unter dieser Nummer 09231-97007-80 angerufen, weil ich gerne wissen wollte, ob es einen Trick gibt bei meinem vier Wochen alten Cube Hooper (999) die Kette zu spannen, oder ob ein Werkzeug benötigt wird.  Das Telefongespräch mit Tanja oder Nadja (ich bin mir mit dem Namen nicht ganz sicher) lief folgendermaßen ab:  Cube: Guten Tag Cube ... Nadja am Apparat.  Ich: Guten Tag, Sebastian hier. Ich habe nur eine kurze Frage zu meinem neuen Rad. Und zwar wollte ich gerne wissen wie ich den Exzenter-Kettenspanner einstelle. Bin ich da richtig bei dir?  Cube: Nein!  Ich: Ok, könntest du mich dann weiter stellen.  Cube: Nein, das musst du mit einem Händler klären!  Ich: Könntest du mich nicht in kurz zur Technik stellen, ist nur ne Sache von 30 Sekunden.  Cube: Nein mach ich nicht.  Ich: Warum nicht?  Cube: Das ist nicht unsere Aufgabe.  Ich: Das ist aber Kundenservice.  Cube: Das ist aber nicht mehr unser Problem.  Ich: Das wird das wird dann wohl das letzte Cube Rad sein, was ich gekauft habe. Naja schönen Tag noch.  Cube: Das ist dann wohl so. Tschüss  Ich (während Sie auflegt): Wäre nett, wenn das so weiter gegeben wird.   Das es nicht die Aufgabe von Cube ist den Endverbraucher im Detail zu informieren kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber einen Hilfesuchenden Kunden, der eine kurze Frage hat, so vor den Kopf zu stoßen und das mit einer so patzigen Art und Weise finde ich wirklich nicht Ok.


----------



## Neo_78 (28. September 2009)

Hallo, irgendwie einen schlechten Tag bei Cube erwischt würde ich sagen. 

Warum bist denn nicht gleich zu nem Radlmechaniker gegangen? 
Konnte Dir da dein Händler ned helfen? 
Wäre doch der einfachere Weg oder?

Gruß Neo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (28. September 2009)

Wenn du an deinem Auto was reparieren willst, kontaktierst du dann auch den Hersteller?
Versuchs doch mal beim Händler.


----------



## Batasaa (28. September 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich sogar bei einem Cube Händler der auf deren Internetseite angebenen ist angerufen. Der war der Meinung das Cube keine Exzenter-Kettenspanner verbaut. Falls aber doch, soll ich es aber mit einem Schraubenzieher probieren, den es sollte eigentlich ganz leicht gehen ...


----------



## Batasaa (28. September 2009)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Wenn du an deinem Auto was reparieren willst, kontaktierst du dann auch den Hersteller?
> Versuchs doch mal beim Händler.



Zunächst kann man das nicht vergleichen. Denn die meisten Händler verkaufen nicht einfach nur die Produkte einer Firma, sondern sie sind der Vertriebsteil dieser Firma. 

Und um dann konkret auf deine Frage zu antworten. Genau das tue ich. Das war bei meinem BMW & Audi so und das war auch beim Opel, VW und jetzt Land Rover von meiner Mutter so.

Außerdem werden die Mitarbeiter dort nicht patzig und unhöfflich und genau das sollte neben der Qualität (die auch nicht 100% ist) der Unterschied zu einem günstigeren Hersteller sein.


----------



## Neo_78 (28. September 2009)

Wo hast denn dein Rad gekauft?


----------



## Batasaa (28. September 2009)

Aus dem Internet, weil es in ganz Dresden und 150km Umkreis niemanden gab der mir das Rad besorgen konnte. Die 130 hätte ich gerne mehr auf den Tisch gelegt, wenn ich es hier hätte bekommen können.


----------



## Neo_78 (28. September 2009)

Gut das ist ein Argument. Aber Du wirst doch dennoch einen in deiner Nähe haben der sich mit Rädern auskennt. Jeder der einen Laden hat wird auch Froh sein wenn er einen neuen Kunden hat auch wenn es nur er Service ist.


----------



## derAndre (28. September 2009)

Batasaa schrieb:


> Zunächst kann man das nicht vergleichen. Denn die meisten Händler verkaufen nicht einfach nur die Produkte einer Firma, sondern sie sind der Vertriebsteil dieser Firma.
> 
> Und um dann konkret auf deine Frage zu antworten. Genau das tue ich. Das war bei meinem BMW & Audi so und das war auch beim Opel, VW und jetzt Land Rover von meiner Mutter so.
> 
> Außerdem werden die Mitarbeiter dort nicht patzig und unhöfflich und genau das sollte neben der Qualität (die auch nicht 100% ist) der Unterschied zu einem günstigeren Hersteller sein.



Hallo Batasa,

ich kann Deinen Ärger zwar verstehen aber außer der Unfreundlichkeit der Mitarbeiterin, die wahrscheinlich nicht bei Cube sondern in einem Callcenter beschäftigt ist, nichts unerwartetes eingetreten oder?

Das der Hersteller Enduseranfragen beantwortet ist in den seltensten Fällen so. Der Ansprechpartner des Endkunden ist immer zuerst der Händler. In den wenigsten Fällen, sind diese beiden ein und die selbe "juristische Person". Wenn der nicht weiter weiß wendet er sich an den Hersteller, denn er hat einen Vetrag mit diesem, so wie Du einen Vertrag mit Deinem Händler hast. So läuft der Hase es sei denn Du kaufst beim Hersteller. Stell Dir mal vor was das kosten würde, wenn ein Hersteller wie Cube weltweit auf alle Anfragen von Enduser direkt anworten wollte. Was glaubst Du, würde ein Stereo dann kosten?

Und jetzt definier mal "günstigerem Hersteller". Ist Cube für Dich im hochpreisigen Segment unterwegs? Findest Du Austattung und Qualtität im Vergleich zum Kaufpreis hoch oder niedrig bei Cube? 

Das Verhalten der Dame am Telefon ist mit nichts zu entschuldigen und hoffentlich nimmt Cube eine entsprechende Beschwerde ernst. Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht im grünen Bereich.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## Neo_78 (28. September 2009)

Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Bei einem Bike wie Cube das du vom Hersteller bekommst sind die Preise mit der Ausstattung schon gigantisch!!


----------



## dubbel (28. September 2009)

Batasaa schrieb:


> Zunächst kann man das nicht vergleichen. Denn die meisten Händler verkaufen nicht einfach nur die Produkte einer Firma, sondern sie sind der Vertriebsteil dieser Firma.
> Und um dann konkret auf deine Frage zu antworten. Genau das tue ich.


damit ich das richtig verstehe: 
wenn an deinem auto etwas klappert, rufst du nicht beim händler oder in der werkstatt an, sondern bei der bmw-audi-opel-etc.-firmenzentrale? 
und dort wirst du dann weiterverbunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (28. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> damit ich das richtig verstehe:
> wenn an deinem auto etwas klappert, rufst du nicht beim händler oder in der werkstatt an, sondern bei der bmw-audi-opel-etc.-firmenzentrale?
> und dort wirst du dann weiterverbunden?



Das ist doch völlig egal. Fakt ist die Hotline von Cube war sehr unfreundlich - mei die Dame hatte entweder einen schlechten Tag oder bei Cube ist es die Regel. Letzteres wäre diskussionswürdig.

Was ist z.B. wenn ich ein Cuberadl nicht bei einem Händler sondern gebraucht gekauft habe? Da ruft man doch eher mal bei Cube an, oder?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (28. September 2009)

^^^Nööööööö!!!!!! Auch bei nem Händler, der Cube vertreibt. Ob er dir weiterhilft, weil das Bike evtl. nicht von ihm ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ansprechpartner ist immer zuerst der Händler, PUNKT AUS!!!!


----------



## S.D. (28. September 2009)

Vor einigen Jahren war das bei Cube überhaupt kein Thema.
Mittlerweile ist Cube sehr groß geworden und da ist sowas wohl nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich. Schade eigentlich.
Ich kenne auch mittlerweile sehr viele Cube-Händler (bzw. Ex-Cube-Händler), die mit dem Service von Cube nicht so recht zufrieden sind.
Bei Firmen wie Stevens, Ghost usw. sieht´s übringes auch nicht anders aus.
Ein Kumpel von mit hat fast 5 Wochen auf ein Schaltauge für sein Ghost gewartet.
Man muß halt letztendlich für sich entscheiden, ob man "nur" ein Bike mit gutem Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis will oder ob man ein paar Euro mehr hinblättert und dafür auch noch nach dem Kauf in guten Händen ist.

Gruß


----------



## Bayer (28. September 2009)

haha das ist man doch bei cube! also dann schau mal was rocky mountain mit seinen kunden macht und die zahlen für die verarsche noch nen haufen kohle!


----------



## Batasaa (28. September 2009)

Also, ich bin im Allgemeinen jemand der gerne etwas mehr für seine Produkte ausgibt. So kaufe ich bei Werkzeug nicht Skill, sondern Metabo, bei Messer nicht Ramsch sondern Zwilling und bei Elektronikartikeln ... .Ich denke mit 1000 für ein Fahrrad liegt man über dem Durschnitt was Otto-Normalmensch für ein Rad ausgiebt. Das Rad war nicht günstig oder teuer, sondern es war vom Preis her angemessen (Conway bot ein sehr ähnlich Rad für fast die hälfte an. Sicher wurde dort an einigen Komponenten gesparrt, aber 50% waren dann wohl reele 25% die es günstiger wäre, bei gleichen Komponeneten).

Aber ich finde, dass genau soetwas eben Service ist. Als ich eine Frage wegen meinen Waschmaschiene hatte, habe ich auch bei Miele angerufen. Und da hat auch keiner gesagt, ne rufen Sie mal das Geschäfft an, wo Sie die gekauft haben ... Ich habe nehmlich leider häufig das Gefühl das Händler (egal aus welcher Branche) oft genug nicht wirklich Ahnung von dem haben was Sie tun, so das ich Lieber den Hersteller anrufe und Informationen aus erster Hand habe.


----------



## blubie (29. September 2009)

ihr immer mit euren blöden vergleichen mit autoherstellern,
kauf ich nen pc bei media mark , n handy wat weiß ich oder wie hier oben die miele , jeder scheis hersteller gibt support also was soll der geiz
die könnten schon bischen mehr support geben , wobei ich leider sagen muss die da am telefon support nix mit soner frage anfangen können
sowas ist eher was für forum oder händler

achja und p/l guckt euch mal das acid2010 an da ist nicht mehr viel mit p/l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (29. September 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> ^^^Nööööööö!!!!!! Auch bei nem Händler, der Cube vertreibt. Ob er dir weiterhilft, weil das Bike evtl. nicht von ihm ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Du schreibst es ja selber, daß ein Händler wahrscheinlich nicht will.



Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ansprechpartner ist immer zuerst der Händler, PUNKT AUS!!!!


Siehe oben - ist der Post von Dir nicht ein Widerspruch in sich selber?

Kurz:
Cube hat gefälligst einen guten Service zu liefern, denn so günstig sind die Räder beileibe auch wieder nicht.


----------



## saturno (29. September 2009)

Batasaa schrieb:


> Aus dem Internet, weil es in ganz Dresden und 150km Umkreis niemanden gab der mir das Rad besorgen konnte. Die 130 hätte ich gerne mehr auf den Tisch gelegt, wenn ich es hier hätte bekommen können.



und warum rufst du nicht dort an????


----------



## littledevil (29. September 2009)

Hast du deine Kette eigentlich schon gespannt?


----------



## monkey10 (29. September 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Ansprechpartner ist immer zuerst der Händler...



Genau der Meinung bin ich auch. Habe auch über meinen Händler eine Garantieabwicklung zwecks eines Rahmendefekts mit Cube abhandeln lassen. Das ganze war nicht nur sehr unkompliziert, der Händler bzw Cube ist mir dann auch noch bei einem Wunsch entgegenkommen und hat mich sehr positiv überrascht 

Bei einer technischen Frage, bei der mir mein Händler nicht helfen konnte, habe ich dann per e-mail Kontakt mit dem technischen Support von Cube aufgenommen und auch sehr schnell eine kompetente Antwort erhalten 

Also ich kann den Ärger mit der Dame des Callcenters schon nachvollziehen, aber würd Cube jetzt nicht so einfach verteufeln  

LG


----------



## Batasaa (30. September 2009)

littledevil schrieb:


> Hast du deine Kette eigentlich schon gespannt?




Ich habe es versucht den Exzenter zu rotieren, habe aber nicht hinbekommen. Die beiden Schrauben habe ich komplett gelöst gehabt. Ich denke aber, dass es mir einfach an Drehmoment gefehlt hat und ohne Werkzeug weiss ich nicht ganz wo ich den hernehmen soll. Vorschlag?


----------



## 007ike (30. September 2009)

Metabo?


----------



## Peter K (30. September 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Man muß halt letztendlich für sich entscheiden, ob man "nur" ein Bike mit gutem Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis will oder ob man ein paar Euro mehr hinblättert und dafür auch noch nach dem Kauf in guten Händen ist.
> 
> Gruß



Könntest du das mal näher erläutern, ab welchem ausgegebenen Betrag für ein Neurad ein anständiger Kundensupport zu erwarten ist ??


----------



## spirello (30. September 2009)

Batasaa schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir gestern für 870 ein Cube Hooper 09 aus dem Internet bestellt. Dieses sollte wohl in den nächsten Tagen hier eintreffen. Da ich mein letztes RR von einem Händler gekauft habe, war dieses "Draufsetzten & Losfahren" fertig.
> 
> Jetzt haben sich mir einige Fragen eröffnet.
> 1. Abgesehen von Lenker, Pedale und Bremsen muss ich sonst noch etwas einstellen?
> ...



Sorry, ich bin kein Händler und will den Cube Service hier auch nicht verteidigen, aber bei den vielen Fragen die Du hier in einem anderen Thread gepostet hast, hättest Du vielleicht *vorher* mal den "Internethändler" anrufen sollen. Da hättest Du vielleicht auch vorher gemerkt, daß es bei ihm nicht weit her sein kann. 



Batasaa schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich sogar bei einem Cube Händler der auf deren Internetseite angebenen ist angerufen. Der war der Meinung das Cube keine Exzenter-Kettenspanner verbaut. Falls aber doch, soll ich es aber mit einem Schraubenzieher probieren, den es sollte eigentlich ganz leicht gehen ...



Warum hast Du nicht bei *dem Internethändler* angerufen, der *Dir Dein* Bike verkauft hat  Außerdem hat Du ja geschrieben, daß es Dein Bike dort für 870 EUR gab. Normalerweise wird dieses Bike (wie Du selbst auch schon bemerkt hast) für 970 - 990 EUR gehandelt. Hast Du Dich mal gefragt, warum er es so preiswert anbieten kann? Bist Du da vielleicht ein bisschen der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität verfallen und hast jetzt ein Problem?

Das Du es besser verstehst, Cube verkauft die Bikes an den Händler, der wirft auf den Einkaufspreis von Cube seine diversen Kosten und seinen Gewinn drauf und verkauft es an Dich weiter. Dafür übernimmt er für Cube den Service und ist Dein Ansprechpartner bei Problemen. 

Wenn Du jetzt von einem "Internethändler" das Bike fast zum Einkaufspreis bekommst (also ohne Händlerservice) soll der Hersteller dafür gerade stehen ???



saturno schrieb:


> und warum rufst du nicht dort an????



Und nun mal ehrlich, wo hast Du denn Dein Bike nun her? Poste doch mal die Shop-URL.

PS: Hier noch ein Link: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/An-wen-kann-ich-mich-wenden--wenn-ich-ein-Problem-mit-meinem-CUBE-Bike-habe-_id_8384_.htm


----------



## spirello (30. September 2009)

Batasaa schrieb:


> Ich habe es versucht den Exzenter zu rotieren, habe aber nicht hinbekommen. Die beiden Schrauben habe ich komplett gelöst gehabt. Ich denke aber, dass es mir einfach an Drehmoment gefehlt hat und ohne Werkzeug weiss ich nicht ganz wo ich den hernehmen soll. Vorschlag?



Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. Ansonsten findest Du bei Shimano auch die anderen Techdocs.


----------



## Fhal (30. September 2009)

Fakt ist grundsätzlich erstmal, dass der TE das Telefonat mit seinen eigenen Worten widergibt. Da er vermutlich kein Protokoll geschrieben hat während des Telefonats geschieht dies aus dem Gedächtnis, weiterhin könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Wortlaut und Tonfall durchaus eine gewisse Rolle im Verlauf eines Telefonats spielen. Zudem finde ich die Antwort des "Kundenservice" nicht unfreundlich, es wurde gesagt "Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Händler, dort kann Ihnen weitergeholfen werden.".
Sicherlich gibt es dort keine technische Hotline wie bei Dell oder ähnlichen Firmen. Da ich auf deren Homepage auch nur im Impressum eine Rufnummer finde gehe ich stark davon aus, dass in der Firmenzentrale angerufen wurde. Dort kümmert man sich aber sicherlich nicht um Kundenanfragen bzgl. eines Bauteils am Bike.  Die Technikabteilung kann man, soweit ich das grad auf der HP gesehen habe, via Webformular belästigen. Also auch dort keine direkte Rufnummer.

Ergo liegt das Problem in erster Linie im Auftreten des TE, so zumindest meine Ansicht des geschilderten Sachverhalts. Warum rufst du nicht den Online-Händler an, die sind meistens doch auch per Telefon erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (30. September 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du jetzt von einem "Internethändler" das Bike fast zum Einkaufspreis bekommst (also ohne Händlerservice) soll der Hersteller dafür gerade stehen ???



"fast zum EK", naja Du kannst sicher sein, daß der "Internethändler" noch sehr gut Gewinn mit dem Rad gemacht hat.
Der EK dürfte weitaus(!) niedriger als die 870 sein.


----------



## Batasaa (30. September 2009)

1. Lest doch bitte alle Beiträge auf diesem Thema. Ich habe bei einem Cube zertifizierten Händler angerufen. Es ist föllig egal ob der Ix, Ax oder Ux heißt.

2. Lest doch bitte alle Beiträge aus diesem Thema. Hätte mir einer von den tollen Cube Händlern das Rad hier besorgen können, so hätte ich das gerne, wie ich es bereits geschrieben habe, von dem gekauft und mit freude die 130 mehr bezahlt. Alleine schon um mir die dummen Blicke zu ersparen, weil ich mit meinem Rad komme was nicht dort gekauft wurde.

3. Lest doch bitte alle Beiträge aus diesem Thema.Ja, ich habe gesagt es ist wohl nicht die Aufgabe des Herstellers einen Kunden zu informieren. Eine Serviceleistung ist es aber. Und weil mir dieser Service bei Cube fehlt und ich mir sicher bin, das es genug andere gute Hersteller gibt die einem Kunden noch dazu auch einmal behilflich sind, werde ich kein Cube Rad mehr kaufen.

4. Metabo ... ? www.metabo.de (Handwerkermarke, made in germany) 3x Preis/10X Haltbarkeit und 1a Service


----------



## darkJST (30. September 2009)

Fahr zum Bike Point in DD oder zu einem anderem halbwegs kompetenten Laden in DD. Per SuFu dürftest du glaub zwei Freds zu dem Thema hier im Forum finden. Wenn du nicht grad zur Rush Hour da bist stellen die dir das gleich ein, wenn du Glück hast kostenlos.
Die Blicke wären mir an deiner Stelle vollkommen egal, die wären schön blöd, wenn sie dich wegschicken würden. Nichts ist besser als Kunden, die man durch Freundlichkeit und Kompetenz an sich gebunden hat.

Wenn du das Radeln gern sportlich und in einer Gruppe machen willst kann ich dir www.cielab.org ans Herz legen. Ist ein lokales dresdner Radforum. Kompetente Hilfe gibts da auch.

- -

Ghost's Service ist sehr freundlich. Kumpel von mir hatten nen gebrauchten Rahmen, von dem vor Übernahme Schaltung samt Schaltauge und andere Teile geklaut wurden. Hat nen paar Fotos vom Rahmen mit der Story dazu an Ghost geschickt und kostenlos(!) ein neues Schaltauge bekommen.


----------



## spirello (30. September 2009)

Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier nicht verstehen 

Es haben ja nun schon mehrere Leute gefragt, warum Du nicht bei *Deinem Internethändler* angerufen hast, bei dem Du *Dein Bike* gekauft hast.  Ich zitier Dir hier nochmal den Inhalt des Link von der Cube-Seite: 

"Frage:
An wen kann ich mich wenden, wenn ich ein Problem mit meinem CUBE Bike habe?

Antwort:
Fachhändler - Der erste Weg geht immer zum Fachhändler bei dem das Bike erworben wurde. Eine Verpflichtung zur Bearbeitung von Reklamationsfällen gilt nur für den Fachhändler, mit dem Sie den Kaufvertrag geschlossen haben. Andere Fachhändler können zwar auf freiwilliger Basis eine Reklamationsbearbeitung durchführen, sind aber nicht dazu verpflichtet."

Warum machst Du das nicht einfach??? 

Da steht *NICHT*, ruf in der Firmenzentrale von Cube an und beschwer Dich hinterher im Forum, wenn Dir dort gesagt wird, was auch auf unseren Internetseiten steht. Ich fand die Frau an der Hotline inhaltlich gar nicht so daneben, sie hat Dir als hilfesuchenden Kunden die Auskunft gegeben, die sie geben konnte. Weshalb soll sie dann mit Dir darüber noch diskutieren, das macht's inhaltlich auch nicht anders.

Für den Service ist diesem Fall der Händler verantwortlich und nicht die Firma Cube. Wenn Du schon im Internet bestellst, dann informier Dich vielleicht das nächste Mal auf der Herstellerwebseite und triff dann Deine Kaufentscheidung, kauf woanders oder eine andere Marke.

PS: Der Tipp mit dem Bikepoint ist gut. Er ist einer der größten Cube-Händler der Region, nur ob er Dir kostenlos hilft... (s. oben)


----------



## darkJST (30. September 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> (...) nur ob er Dir kostenlos hilft... (s. oben)



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nix Weltbewegendes ist, sondern nur ne kleine Einstellungssache, bzw. ne Information, wie das geht. Sowas bekommt man in der Regel auch mal kostenlos


----------



## Batasaa (30. September 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier nicht verstehen
> 
> Es haben ja nun schon mehrere Leute gefragt, warum Du nicht bei *Deinem Internethändler* angerufen hast, bei dem Du *Dein Bike* gekauft hast.  Ich zitier Dir hier nochmal den Inhalt des Link von der Cube-Seite:
> 
> ...




Bla bla bla meine Güte. Wo besteht denn für dich der Unterschied bei welchem Händler ich anrufe? Erstmal wird wohl jeder Händler davon ausgehen, das ich mein Rad bei Ihm gekauft habe wenn ich dort anrufe. Denkst du es merkt sich jemand Stimme, Telefonnummer und Name um dann mehr oder weniger Hilfsbereit/Freundlich zu sein?

Ich geb nichts auf kostenlos oder kostenhoch. Ich möchte selber an meinem Rad die die Alltagsdinge erledigen. Ich studiere ein sehr lernintensives Fach und habe solche Dinge gerne als Abwechslung.

Und ich sage nochmal. Service ist eine Grundsatzsache in Firmen. Wenn schon bei so kleigkeiten mir nicht geholfen wird, dann kann ich stark davon ausgehen, das mir bei richtien Problem erst recht nicht geholfen wird. Und auch das sage ich nochmal. Der Markt ist groß und ich werde mit sicherheit noch einige Räder in meinem Leben kaufen und dann eine Marke finden bei der ich bleibe.


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2009)

Batasaa schrieb:


> Und ich sage nochmal. Service ist eine Grundsatzsache in Firmen. Wenn schon bei so kleigkeiten mir nicht geholfen wird, dann kann ich stark davon ausgehen, das mir bei richtien Problem erst recht nicht geholfen wird. Und auch das sage ich nochmal.



Nun das ist doch sehr hypothetisch. Das Dir eher geholfen wird, wenn Du den "richtigen" Weg beschreitest nicht.



Batasaa schrieb:


> Der Markt ist groß und ich werde mit sicherheit noch einige Räder in meinem Leben kaufen und dann eine Marke finden bei der ich bleibe.



Natürlich steht es Dir frei beim nächsten Rad eine andere Marke zu kaufen. Ob Cube traurig darüber sein wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich denke man kann das Thema abschließen. Es ist alles gesagt.


----------



## spirello (30. September 2009)

Batasaa schrieb:


> Bla bla bla meine Güte...



Ok, ich denke wir können den Fred hier beenden. Was postest Du eigentlich, wenn's Dich alles nicht interessiert?  Ich habe Dir's versucht zu erklären, habe Dir einen Link zur Shimano-Doc gepostet, habe geschrieben, geh zum Bikepoint... alles blabla?? 



Batasaa schrieb:


> Wenn schon bei so kleigkeiten mir nicht geholfen wird, dann kann ich stark davon ausgehen, das mir bei richtien Problem erst recht nicht geholfen wird.



Ist doch gut, wenn Du das so genau weißt.


----------



## Batasaa (30. September 2009)

Ja sollten, Sie. Denn ich bin nur einer von dennen die gehen weil der Service mangelhaft ist. Kurz und Mittelfristig werden sich solche Unternehmen halten. Auf lange sicht gesehen macht sich ein schlechter Ruf aber bemerktbar. Das ist der Grund warum Bosch gründ mittlerweile gemieden wird obwohl die mal anständige Werzeuge hatten und das ist der Grund warum Dacia, Renault ... der ganze Rotzeben, trotz schicken & billigen Autos nicht lange weiter bestehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Batasaa (30. September 2009)

Naja, deine Hilfsbereitschaft in allen Ehren, aber hättest du gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe oder dir den Link mal angeshaut den du gepostet hast, dann würdest du sehen das mir das so garnicht hilft. 

Danke aber für die Hilfsbereitschaft! (ist jetzt auch wirklich nicht ironisch gemeint)

Das Bla bla bla war aber auf den letzten Beitrag bezogen und der bestand eben nur aus Geschwafel. Und offensichtlich stehe ich hier im Forum auch nicht ganz alleine mit meiner Meinung.


----------



## blubie (30. September 2009)

ihr habt manchmal echt nicht alle auf der latte ,
ich wünsche jedem der hier rumgetönt hat dem bricht sein scheis cube rahmen nach exakt 5jahren 

achja meinung bedeutet übrigens das jeder genau das meinen muss was ich sage


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. September 2009)

wieso rufst du nicht eiinfach nochmal beim cube service an, oder googelst nach dokumente die dir das gesuchte zeigen bzw erklären. anleitungen gibt es für alles.

und selbst wenn du vorort bei einem bikeladen nachfragst ect. man kann sich echt mal hilflos in die ecke stellen und jedem die schuld geben der dahergelaufen kommt, oder einfach mal selbst suchen. und was hat das mit einem rahmen zu tun? wenn der rahmen nach 5 jahren bricht, ist das wohl pech, aber ich denke cube könnte da kulanz walten lassen, je nachdem, wie das wetter gerade ist. ansonsten gibt es immer mega günstige rahmenkits.


----------



## blubie (30. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ansonsten gibt es immer mega günstige rahmenkits.


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. September 2009)




----------



## blubie (30. September 2009)

2kg alu fÃ¼r 300â¬ ist nicht so mein ding 
und bei bikediscount gibts nur 28er und fully rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. September 2009)

Dann geh hin und sag denen welchen du willst, die bestellen sogar für dich auch wenn er nicht in ihrem Shop ist. Dauert halt etwas je nach Verfügbarkeit bei Cube.
Das mit dem Preis ist natürlich ne andere Sache.


----------



## blubie (30. September 2009)

ja ich mein, guckmal hier fÃ¼r 50â¬ mehr  mit rÃ¤dern 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a12974/zr-team-40-weiss-2009.html

werd da aber nochmal anrufen hab zwar schonmal angerufen aber leider wieder vergessen was die noch gesagt hatten


----------



## flyingstereo (30. September 2009)

Haben hier schon einige Herbstdepressionen oder warum hackt jeder auf jedem rum?
Ich persönliche fande die bisher gegeben Tipps mehr als ausreichend um so ein Problem zu lösen. Es sollte schon im Interesse des Händlers in der Nähe sein dir zu helfen um dich evtl dann bei deinem nächsten Bike als Kunden zu begrüßen. Warum konnte eigentlich kein Händler das Rad besorgen? Ausverkauft? Das Cube an den Fachhändler verweist halte ich auch für legitim und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das dir zB die Audi-Hotline einen Rat gibt wenn die Vorderachse ein Geräusch macht. Außer das man doch bitte den Händler aufsuchen möchte.

Beim Cube-Service kommt es auch sehr stark auf den Händler an wie Garantie oder Kulanzfälle behandelt werden. Wenn dieser sich nicht ganz blöd anstellt sind da auch Sonderwünsche bei Reklamationen drin.
Getreu dem Motto: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück.

In diesem Sinne...

Heiter bleiben!


----------



## CoAXx (1. Oktober 2009)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Wenn du an deinem Auto was reparieren willst, kontaktierst du dann auch den Hersteller?
> Versuchs doch mal beim Händler.



Ja, das musste ja wieder kommen. Der Vergleich hinkt völlig, denn im Gegensatz zum Vertragshändler beim Auto übernimmt bei Cube nicht der Hersteller (Cube) die Kosten für eine Reparatur innerhalb der Garantie, sondern der Händler "mach das mal so mit". So zumindest die Aussage von zwei Cubehändlern, die ich kenne. 

Und was ist die Folge? Die Händler sind absolut NULL motiviert, diesen Service schnell, freundlich, zuverlässig usw abzuwickeln. Du wirst immer wieder ein Problem haben, Garantie bei einem Cubehändler einzulösen, wenn du das Bike nicht dort gekauft hast - im Gegensatz zu den Autohändlern! Dort suchst du dir eine Vertragswerkstatt aus und die freuen sich, die weiterzuhelfen, denn sie bekommen es nach Liste bezahlt vom Hersteller!


----------



## littledevil (1. Oktober 2009)

Kette spannen:
Linke Seite - Schraubenzieher in Loch am Exzenter - Kurbel in die richtige Richtung drücken - Kette spannt sich - Festziehen - Fertig


----------



## Neo_78 (1. Oktober 2009)

einfach nur lächerlich. nimm doch die tipps an die du bekommst. wenn keiner helfen will dann solltest dir mal überlegen ob es evtl. an dir liegt?

kauf dir das nächste rad beim aldi das wäre mein tipp. service und preisleistung stimmen! 

kurz und knapp suche dir jemanden der dir hilft


----------



## blubie (1. Oktober 2009)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> einfach nur lächerlich. nimm doch die tipps an die du bekommst. wenn keiner helfen will dann solltest dir mal überlegen ob es evtl. an dir liegt?
> 
> kauf dir das nächste rad beim aldi das wäre mein tipp. service und preisleistung stimmen!
> 
> kurz und knapp suche dir jemanden der dir hilft



spar dir doch so posts und geh radfahren


----------



## S.D. (1. Oktober 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Ja, das musste ja wieder kommen. Der Vergleich hinkt völlig, denn im Gegensatz zum Vertragshändler beim Auto übernimmt bei Cube nicht der Hersteller (Cube) die Kosten für eine Reparatur innerhalb der Garantie, sondern der Händler "mach das mal so mit". So zumindest die Aussage von zwei Cubehändlern, die ich kenne.
> 
> Und was ist die Folge? Die Händler sind absolut NULL motiviert, diesen Service schnell, freundlich, zuverlässig usw abzuwickeln. Du wirst immer wieder ein Problem haben, Garantie bei einem Cubehändler einzulösen, wenn du das Bike nicht dort gekauft hast - im Gegensatz zu den Autohändlern! Dort suchst du dir eine Vertragswerkstatt aus und die freuen sich, die weiterzuhelfen, denn sie bekommen es nach Liste bezahlt vom Hersteller!



Die Vertragswerkstätten der Automobilhersteller sind auch nicht so sehr erfreut, wenn sie Garantiearbeiten abwickeln müssen, denn die wird zwar bezahlt, allerdings sind die Vorgaben für Fehlersuche oder für Lackierarbeiten so niedrig, daß die Werkstätten meistens dabei drauflegen. 
Außerdem kommt noch der sehr mühsälige Papierkrieg mit der Abwicklung hinzu.

Gruß


----------



## Batasaa (1. Oktober 2009)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> einfach nur lächerlich. nimm doch die tipps an die du bekommst. wenn keiner helfen will dann solltest dir mal überlegen ob es evtl. an dir liegt?
> 
> kauf dir das nächste rad beim aldi das wäre mein tipp. service und preisleistung stimmen!
> 
> kurz und knapp suche dir jemanden der dir hilft




Bla, bis auf den Post vor deinem Post war kein Tip hilfreich, weil sich keiner auf mein Problem bezoogen hat.


----------

